# Do all greys eventually go white?



## zoon (25 January 2010)

I know the title is not officially correct, but it made no sense to say do all greys eventually go grey?!  I mean dapple greys and steel greys - out of interest do they all fade to "white" eventually or do some retain their colour?


----------



## SheadonSaffron (25 January 2010)

Nope, many retain their colour.  And some are born bay or black and turn white!


----------



## junglediva (25 January 2010)

well... ive never seen a dapple grey or iron grey horse in its 20's... and all the photos ive seen of young horses eventually went white when they get older.... but ive never really owned a grey horse long enough to find out lol


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (25 January 2010)

all the dark greys, iron greys,rose greys and dapple greys that i have dealt with have all faded! some have kept their color longer than others and some have gone flea bitten then eventually to white! one of mine was born brown, was dark dapple grey with black points on legs at 4, was pale dapple by 10 ish and coming 17 this year is now white with ginger!!! flea bitten marks!


----------



## Holly831 (25 January 2010)

I have a flea bitten grey that is defo more flea bitten as she is getting older (now 12) - think she will end up chesnut )


----------



## SirenaXVI (25 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Nope, many retain their colour.  And some are born bay or black and turn white! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Greys get lighter and lighter as they age.  ALL are born the colour they would have been if they did not inherit the grey gene.  If they stay dark, they are not grey but roan.

Some go pure white others become flea bitten but none stay dark.


----------



## VioletStripe (25 January 2010)

most dappley (that a word?!) eventually go white, that i've seen. i used to ride a lovely highland pony who was sort of rose grey, once he hit around 15/16 he started unfortunately fading 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 i think lots of horses are different though! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 X


----------



## RuthnMeg (25 January 2010)

I knew 1 pony that was still iron grey when he died aged 30 something. Maybe he was once black and got faded, but he was iron grey at the end!!
http://www.mareandfoal.org/db/past-horses.cgi?show=Nibbles
I guess there is always one exemption from the rule!!


----------



## SaffronWelshDragon (25 January 2010)

My NF pony was dark dapple grey when I bought her age 13. She was white on the upper part of her body, but had dark grey on her chest and lower hindquarters and black legs. She's now 20 and is completely white apart from her legs which are grey. She's the grey in my sig.


----------



## lukeylou (25 January 2010)

noooooo, i love my grey D= i don't want him to fade!


----------



## rema (25 January 2010)

I wish my lad stayed a dapple..

A young un.






During.







last year...oppps wrong one 
	
	
		
		
	


	










Recently


----------



## devilwoman (25 January 2010)

My mare is rising 9 now and is nearly all white - still a few dapples here and there but mostly all gone now - i've not known any grey's that don't "white" out eventually.


----------



## Cobbysmum (25 January 2010)

The ones I have had went white, the grey (white) pony in my sig was a lovely steely dapple grey when he was 5, he's now 18!


----------



## mealies (25 January 2010)

My old horse was dapple grey at 8yrs and is now white at 23 years old.


----------



## Magicmadge (25 January 2010)

i've had my mare since she was 12 she is now 18. When i got her she had a few dapples but is now pure white. She had her first foal last year by a homozygous stallion filly was lovely skewbald at birth now at nearly 7 months she is fading already. Sadly inherited the GREY gene from mum. 
This is mum






Tilly at 1 week






And at about 4 months


----------



## natalia (25 January 2010)

Magicmadge- at least you've got a few years of a nice blue and white horse before she fades out completely!


----------



## Ravenwood (25 January 2010)

LOL - Rema - that made me laugh


----------

